# help for a D90



## RAG (Mar 28, 2010)

My Nikon D90 is flashing F--  at the F stop position and will not change to allow me to shot. I have tried removing battery, etc., and restarting without success. Anyone solved this problem? 
Please advise.
RAG


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 28, 2010)

Make sure the lens is tight. If not it will blink this.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 28, 2010)

If your lens has an aperture setting on it, make sure it's set (like f/2.8). Most have a lock switch at whatever setting you're suppose to lock it on.

Example:


----------



## KmH (Mar 28, 2010)

RAG said:


> My Nikon D90 is flashing F-- at the F stop position and will not change to allow me to shot. I have tried removing battery, etc., and restarting without success. Anyone solved this problem?
> Please advise.
> RAG


Dude, settle down. There's no need to shout.

RTFM.

Error codes are listed in the back of your camera users manaul.

F-- means the camea doesn't think a lens is attached. Make sure yours is fully seated.

If the locking ring is not set to minimum aperture it would show FEE.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 28, 2010)

KmH said:


> If the locking ring is not set to minimum aperture it would show FEE.



Oops. :blushing:


----------

